# Grr-ripper for vertical work on router table



## Stuart Wallace (Feb 8, 2018)

Anybody used a grr-ripper for vertical cuts on the router table? I'm looking at infinity's vertical router table coping sled but I wonder if a grr-ripper would do just as well (and be useful in other applications). Many thanks for any thoughts.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Stuart Wallace said:


> Anybody used a grr-ripper for vertical cuts on the router table? I'm looking at infinity's vertical router table coping sled but I wonder if a grr-ripper would do just as well (and be useful in other applications). Many thanks for any thoughts.


I've only used mine with my saw, so couldn't say. But, watched the video, if it was me, I'd just make my own version of that coping sled; certainly would cost a lot less. Nothing I would need to do with one on my router, but does give me an idea or two I could use one for on my saw.


----------



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

By all means buy a Grripper. I have a pair of them and I use them all the time on both router table and table saw. They simply work better and give me more confidence than anything I've ever tried. However, I think they'd make a poor substitute for a vertical coping sled.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

That requires me to ask you how tall your fence is on your router table and how tall your work is? 

For most of what I do on my router table my fence is to low for standing work up on end. About the only time that I did that, I had a taller fence and was using a lock miter bit. Even after getting the bit and fence set correctly for this, I wan't happy with the result, so I have been using splinned miter joints made on my table saw since then.

For work laid flat on the table I use my hands, if it's large enough to do this safely, or if the piece is small I use a Grripper with the narrow side of the Grripper removed, so it will pass over the router bit. I also have one of these for small work http://www.rockler.com/rockler-smal...JC2NvF_CvqxOUJKz_MYhYQ4qRhKlzdOxoCeeQQAvD_BwE I also use this on my table saw. The vertical sled from Infinity is nice, but if I felt that I needed one, I would build something very similar from cabinet plywood. To me, plastic is too slippery for making a jig like this, except for maybe putting strips in the bottom so it slides on the table easily..

Charley


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Before you pop for a coping sled, look at how Marc Sommerfeld uses simple push blocks to cut rails, stiles and doors. I have a brand new Woodpecker coping sled sitting in its box. Been used once until I watched how Sommerfeld uses simple blocks with great effectiveness. Here's a video. 



 His other videos are great at showing great router technique.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I have always considered the GRR-Ripper to be one of the best accident prevention tools in the woodwork shop. These posed shots show some of the jobs that I use mine for.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

DesertRatTom said:


> Before you pop for a coping sled, look at how Marc Sommerfeld uses simple push blocks to cut rails, stiles and doors. I have a brand new Woodpecker coping sled sitting in its box. Been used once until I watched how Sommerfeld uses simple blocks with great effectiveness. Here's a video. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hHnLvps8968 His other videos are great at showing great router technique.


The push block he uses is at about 4:49 minute mark in the video. I really like it and it's cheap.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

That's all well and good for routing flat on the table, but the OP wants to rout with the work vertical to the table.

Charley


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

I actually prefer the Grr-rip Blocks over the Grr-ripper on the router table. They are not quite has expensive, but are actually made to do horizontal and vertical work.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

there are plans for shop made grippers...

..


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

My earlier comment was about alternative to a coping sled. The Grripper is a great safety device and could be used with Marc's method as well. Wish I'd kept the money rather than buy the coping sled. The sled is more challenging to get cuts right than the simpler method. Marc's method works really well in part because you're working good side down, so all cuts are referenced from that surface.


----------



## Stuart Wallace (Feb 8, 2018)

I am thinking this wouldn't work for vertical, but do you think this would work with a lock miter bit? Rockler says it needs to be used with a router bit with a bearing... I like what this guy did with the fence.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

An easily made TALL fence as shown is very useful. To make it zero clearance I clamp a sheet of cheap thin MDF and draw it through the bit.


----------

